# Women's Jeans



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Two thumbs up


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Two thumbs up


Im all in. 2 Thumbs up!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Fascinating . . .


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

$140????...Ouch.
Wait 3 months. Somebody in China will make and sell these for $39.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> .Wait 3 months. Somebody in China will make and sell these for $39.


 They are likely made in China now. Like Pinarello bikes, some spend lots of cash on garbage Chinese products.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

Notvintage said:


> They are likely made in China now.


it's possible. the jeans are made by cone denim, which has mills in carolina, mexico, and china (i think).

the video in the op doesn't show up for me.

https://vimeo.com/185338730

their facebook page informed me of a new coffee/pub/bike shop that i didn't know existed. so, thanks, op.

the jeans are really cool as well.


----------

